# Sponsoring Bands, Or other events more profitable?



## forfeitclothing (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey everyone, I am woundering if anyone here has ever sponsored bands, I currently sponsor 3 bands (4, but one is my buddy) And I think i have gotten some publicity off of them, But.. I have to send them all free clothes, and often times there is 5+ members to a group, + SH im not sure if it's worth it. For a music clothing line, sponsoring bands is very common, But Im skeptical about it..

I would like to sponsor events, But since i am not 18 Its hard for any venue to take me seiorusly. I think sponsoring events is more profitable then bands.. does anyone have any advice on
-How to get venue's to let me sponsor events
-What it takes to sponsor events
-Tips for Sponsoring bands, or other acts of that nature


Thanks everyone, im learning to love this website so fast.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out these threads: 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/band/


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

It takes a bunch of cash to sponsor events. There are usually a few different levels you can fall into for the publicity. You might try hosting an event and looking for sponsorship of the show instead...if you have the contacts to produce such an event. You dont make cash sponsoring anything...its advertising. You make money as the promoter getting the sponsors to pay your costs as an ability to reach a proposed market.


----------



## Tenacious (Apr 11, 2007)

I've done some cross promotion for a few bars. The way I did it was I had 5,000 fliers printed for the club and sold them at my cost (a little up charge but still cheap) with my company name and logo on it. That way no money came out of my pocket. I have many different types of printers in my arsenal so I try to use all of them to my advantage. There's ways to get around spending money. You have to get resourceful.


----------



## forfeitclothing (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, i put all of this information into Work and have some stuff on the way! thanks again everyone.. my god i love this website.


----------



## BuyMyT (May 1, 2007)

I believe in sponsoring bands, and a few pages of my website will be dedicated to them. I will be giving free stuff, and some stuff at cost, but with my advertising included.

also, if you promote your own show, first step is get at least one sponsor, then the venue.


----------

